# Setting up a IPv6 DNS server [unsolved]

## jonfr

What is the best way for me to setup a IPv6 DNS server ? I am preparing for IPv6 day. I know that I can use Bind for this. But I am unsure on how to setup bind in this case so it can resolve both IPv4 and IPv6. 

Thanks for the help in advance.

----------

## 1clue

Keep in mind I don't currently have one of these going, but last I installed bind a couple years ago there were examples right in the file for it to work both ways.

The record formats are different.  A records are  IPV4, and the AAAA records are the equivalent IPV6 record.

AFAIK, there's nothing to do except add records of both types.

Sorry for being so unspecific.

----------

## jonfr

When I use this web site, http://test-ipv6.com/ I get this message.

 *Quote:*   

> Attempts to use an IPv6-only DNS server failed; possibly, your ISP's DNS servers are not yet on IPv6. This will impact your ability to browse an IPv6-only site. If you are knowingly using OpenDNS, note they also cause this test to fail. If you are technically capable, consider running your own resolver (not forwarder!) on one of your IPv6 enabled hosts.

 

I do have OpenDNS servers, but they are secondary to Google public DNS. So my option here is to setup my own resolver. I just don't know how yet.

----------

## Herring42

Do you have an IPv6 connection? (or tunnel)

All your computers will also require IPv6 addresses.

Check at this point if you can see ipv6.google.com and a moving turtle when you visit www.kame.net.

Emerge bind with the ipv6 USE flag. Set it running. If you are not resolving any names yourself, this will probably be sufficient.

On the client machines, ensure that the IPv6 address is higher than the IPv4 address of your nameserver. This will ensure IPv6 addresses are delivered in preference to IPv4 ones.

If you don't have an IPv6 connection, check out www.sixxs.net.

----------

## jonfr

I have a IPv6 connection with Sixxs.net and it has been active since 2008. I am also using there own dns (Sixxs.net) servers, but I am not sure if that is enough for me.

----------

## Herring42

Well, if you can use IPv6 only sites, you are probably fine.

I failed a few of the tests until I stopped AdBlockPro and NoScript.

----------

